
How We Cracked the Code Book Ciphers (2000) [pdf] - yosoyubik
http://codebook.org/codebook_solution.pdf
======
willvarfar
That was an excellent book!

I got the book and couldn't put it down. Luckily when I got to the contest at
the back I found myself with a couple of weeks of summer holidays with Pascal
and my 286 and no internet connection.

I cracked the manual ciphers with computer programs. I started on the Engima
cipher, but did not create an accurate Enigma machine (the drawings in the
book were incomplete and I didn't know that and had no internet access).

A couple of years ago I chanced upon the book again and set about solving the
Enigma part.
[https://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/145830743193/my-...](https://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/145830743193/my-
attack-on-the-enigma-cipher-machine)

Fond memories! :D

The book is warmly recommended.

~~~
kemiller2002
I second! This book was excellent. Actually, I've read all his books but one,
and they are all great.

------
segfaultbuserr
Apparently Stage 1 - 7 were classical ciphers, followed by brute-forcing the
56-bit DES, and factoring RSA-155 though distributed computing.

> _Compaq provided access to one of their benchmarking computers with four 667
> MHz Alphas and 8 GB of primary memory._

This was massive computational power for a workstation in 2000! It's always
impressive to see the progress of Moore's Law, even although single-core
performance has peaked long ago.

------
auton1
Loved this book. Didn't realize the codes had been cracked. Thanks for
sharing!

